# [emerge] Saber a qué ebuild pertenece un fichero

## pacho2

No se si esto es posible. Lo que quisiera saber es si hay alguna forma de saber, por ejemplo, a qué ebuild pertenece /usr/lib/pepe. Esto se puede hacer con los paquetes precompilados (con rpm por ejemplo), pero no se si es posible con emerge.

Saludos y muchas gracias por la información

----------

## quelcom

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gentoolkit.xml#doc_chap2

Saludos

----------

## pacho2

Muchas gracias  :Smile: 

Parece que equery es muy potente

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## psm1984

[HOWTO] Utilidades gentoo (colaboración)  :Razz: 

----------

## pacho2

Gracias por la información.

¿sabes si hay alguna forma de saber, aproximadamente, claro, lo que falta para que acabe un emerge?

Saludos y muchas gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## psm1984

Pues en el mismo post, donde pone "+Tiempo que lleva la compilación actual" si te fijas en la salida da el tiempo aproximado, pero no es muy fiable.

----------

## pacho2

Muchas gracias  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

